# The "Tech News" Thread



## Shane

Im always lagging behind when some interesting news comes out so i thought why not create a thread that we can all Share and post the latest and interesting technology news and discuss them.

*Valve® and AMD Team Up to Provide Gamers with Easy ATI Catalyst™ Driver Updates on Steam  *




> SUNNYVALE, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--AMD (NYSE: AMD) today announced its collaboration with Valve to deliver ATI Catalyst™ graphics driver updates via its Steam platform, a leading platform for PC games and digital entertainment. Steam users can now detect and install the latest ATI Catalyst driver for their ATI Radeon™ graphics card directly from within Steam. Valve’s most recent Steam Hardware Survey shows that fully 87 percent of DirectX® 11 gamers are enjoying ATI Radeon or ATI Mobility Radeon™ hardware.
> 
> “Valve is extremely pleased to be working with AMD to provide automatic driver updates for AMD's leading edge products on Steam”
> 
> “Steam represents an evolution for PC and online gaming, and the availability of ATI Catalyst graphics driver updates directly on the Steam platform can help further enhance the PC gaming experience for users of ATI Radeon products,” said Ben Bar-Haim, corporate vice president of software for AMD. “AMD Gaming Evolved and Valve share the belief that ‘Gamers Come First’ – we now have the opportunity to work together to help ensure the best possible experience for PC gamers.”



Helps ensure gamers always have the most up-to-date drivers with the AMD auto-notification feature directly on the Steam platform....Seems kind of a good idea to me,But lots of people choose drivers suited to their needs, forcing updates would not go down well imo,Especially if newly released drivers are problematic or something like they can be sometimes.

Source:
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20100914007367/en/Valve®-AMD-Team-Provide-Gamers-Easy-ATI


----------



## Dystopia

Good thread idea, for sure!


----------



## joh06937

just do what i do: check popsci, engadget, and ign every single day as much as you can  pretty much how i get most of my tech and science news. here are two cool recent ones:
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/15/ocosmos-ocs-1-and-o-bar-eyes-on-plus-a-smattering-of-prototype/
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/14/darpa-seeks-out-remote-controls-for-soldiers-minds/


----------



## Dystopia

That post about the mind control makes me not want to join them military....


----------



## joh06937

31!m!n80r said:


> That post about the mind control makes me not want to join them military....



it isn't as much mind control as it is mind enhancement. but it does seem like it could be a bit dangerous. convincing the body it is in a state it isn't...


----------



## Dystopia

joh06937 said:


> it isn't as much mind control as it is mind enhancement. but it does seem like it could be a bit dangerous. convincing the body it is in a state it isn't...



Yes, but do you really think they will stop at "mind enhancement"? No, they will start putting thoughts in your head so that you do what those thoughts tell you to do...


----------



## fastdude

GTS 450 out at all good etailers now (actually, it came out the 13th, but whatever)

http://www.nvidia.com/object/product-geforce-gts-450-us.html

This thread is a good idea


----------



## fastdude

Oh and
http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2010/09/14/intel-announces-10-core-cpu/1


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> Oh and
> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/hardware/2010/09/14/intel-announces-10-core-cpu/1



Hate to see the launch price on those things


----------



## G25r8cer

joh06937 said:


> just do what i do: check popsci, engadget, and ign every single day as much as you can  pretty much how i get most of my tech and science news. here are two cool recent ones:
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/15/ocosmos-ocs-1-and-o-bar-eyes-on-plus-a-smattering-of-prototype/
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/14/darpa-seeks-out-remote-controls-for-soldiers-minds/



2nd that 

Between Engadget and Tech News on Droid we are covered


----------



## joh06937

G25r8cer said:


> 2nd that
> 
> Between Engadget and Tech News on Droid we are covered



those sites are actually the ones you suggested in the thread i had a while back about tech news


----------



## G25r8cer

joh06937 said:


> those sites are actually the ones you suggested in the thread i had a while back about tech news



Yup just making sure you remembered 

Also just got great news about my intercept on Phonenews.com

http://www.phonenews.com/sprint-con...r-samsung-intercept-android-2.2-update-12227/


----------



## joh06937

adobe released a 64 bit version of flash player. those testing out ie 9 or using ie 8 (or lower) be sure to install it and watch youtube vids on your 64 bit internet browser!


----------



## joh06937

surprised this thread didn't take off at all 

anyway,
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2060...r_smartphones_theyre_a_marvell.html?tk=hp_new
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/23/marvell-unveils-1-5ghz-triple-core-application-processor-all-cu/


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> adobe released a 64 bit version of flash player. those testing out ie 9 or using ie 8 (or lower) be sure to install it and watch youtube vids on your 64 bit internet browser!



You tried them both in X64 mode joh06937?...had any problems?



joh06937 said:


> surprised this thread didn't take off at all
> 
> anyway,
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2060...r_smartphones_theyre_a_marvell.html?tk=hp_new
> http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/23/marvell-unveils-1-5ghz-triple-core-application-processor-all-cu/



Im suprised,I thought it would be a handy and informative thread to share but,Oh well 

Those processors look impressive for the Smartphones,Just shows how far the portable devices are really getting now. 

Some other news that some people mey not already know..

*Nvidia Fermi successor called Kepler, coming next year
*


> Exciting stuff at the end of Jen-Hsun Huang's GTC keynote as Nvidia's CEO has presented a roadmap depicting the next two GPU architectures currently in the works at the Santa Clara company. Fermi's successors are known as Kepler and Maxwell and are scheduled to launch in 2011 and 2013, respectively.
> 
> Kepler is confirmed to be made for the 28nm process, will enter production next year, and is supposed to have 3 to 4 times the performance/watt of Fermi. Kepler will also implement various technologies to limit CPU bottlenecks but those will be detailed at a later date (maybe only upon release).
> 
> The 2013-bound (and likely 22nm-manufactured) Maxwell is set to bring a huge boost in performance/watt as you can see below but no details about it are known. Told you it was exciting. And yes, I want Kepler for Christmas (this Christmas).



Source:
http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/...ermi-successor-called-kepler-coming-next-year

28nm process!!!!


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> You tried them both in X64 mode joh06937?..*.had any problems?*



nope. youtube vids worked very well. it was nice to be able to use a 64 bit browser seeing as how mine has not been used since i installed windows 



Nevakonaza said:


> Those processors look impressive for the Smartphones,Just shows how far the portable devices are really getting now.



absolutely. in the pcworld one they name some of the things that it will support... dual lcds, usb 3.0, directX and openGL! friggin' awesome stuff.


----------



## Shane

joh06937 said:


> nope. youtube vids worked very well. it was nice to be able to use a 64 bit browser seeing as how mine has not been used since i installed windows



Im going to give it a try! 





joh06937 said:


> absolutely. in the pcworld one they name some of the things that it will support... dual lcds, usb 3.0, directX and openGL! friggin' awesome stuff.





You know what that all mean though = $$$,They are going to cost alot.


----------



## joh06937

not exactly confirmed numbers but if they turn out to have these specs, the mid range card market is going to be a bit different 

http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/27/amd-radeon-hd-6770-and-6750-spec-sheets-emerge-give-nvidia-caus/


----------



## salvage-this

the clock speeds are quite impressive for the mid range cards but I am excited to see if amd will finally go over 1gb/256bit for their future cards.  

I am also really excited to see how the 28nm process effects the performance and heat of the new nvidia gpus


----------



## Aastii

salvage-this said:


> the clock speeds are quite impressive for the mid range cards but I am excited to see if amd will finally go over 1gb/256bit for their future cards.
> 
> I am also really excited to see how the 28nm process effects the performance and heat of the new nvidia gpus



I would like to see if they get decent yield with dropping the size again on a new architecture, and they don't embarrass themselves again like they did with fermi


----------



## bomberboysk

Aastii said:


> I would like to see if they get decent yield with dropping the size again on a new architecture, and they don't embarrass themselves again like they did with fermi



So far from what i've heard as far as rumors and some people i've been able to get some bits and pieces out of that are in the GPU industry, nvidia's next gen is supposed to be pretty impressive.


----------



## Aastii

bomberboysk said:


> So far from what i've heard as far as rumors and some people i've been able to get some bits and pieces out of that are in the GPU industry, nvidia's next gen is supposed to be pretty impressive.



Wasn't the exact same thing said about fermi back in the day


----------



## joh06937

http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/05/nvidia-starts-selling-own-brand-gpus-at-best-buy-aib-partners-l/

come on shane, why am i the only one keeping this alive?


----------



## teresap989

G25r8cer said:


> Yup just making sure you remembered
> 
> Also just got great news about my intercept on Phonenews.com
> 
> http://www.phonenews.com/sprint-con...r-samsung-intercept-android-2.2-update-12227/



Such a very amazing link! 
Thanks you for the post.



__________________
watch free movies online


----------



## Ethan3.14159

bomberboysk said:


> So far from what i've heard as far as rumors and some people i've been able to get some bits and pieces out of that are in the GPU industry, nvidia's next gen is supposed to be pretty impressive.


On paper, Kepler looks very impressive. 28nm process and double the Gflops per watt. Fermi was impressive on paper as well. So we can only wait and see.


----------



## Shane

*GPU Caps Viewer 1.9.2 Released*

First ive ever heard of this,seems like a enhanced version of GPUz 









> GPU Caps Viewer 1.9.2 changelog
> 
> * New: added NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 in the database.
> * Change: in OpenGL panel, the real OpenGL name is used for capabilities (ex: GL_MAX_LIGHTS or GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE).
> * Bugfix: fixed a typo bug for the max texture buffer size: MTexels instead of MB.
> * Change: GPU Shark updated to the 0.2.4 version. GPU Shark can be launched via the [Advanced GPU monitoring] button.



http://www.geeks3d.com/20100917/gpu-tool-gpu-caps-viewer-1-9-2-released/


----------



## joh06937

UEFI!






[YT]LLhzHPnM-2k[/YT]

http://www.engadget.com/2010/11/04/swedish-website-tries-out-sandy-bridge-motherboard-with-bios-rep/

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!


----------



## Shane

Looks awesome,You just watch Mobo manufacturers pump up the price really high of their new line of boards featuring the UEFI. :/...i can see it comming.


----------



## joh06937

Nevakonaza said:


> Looks awesome,You just watch Mobo manufacturers pump up the price really high of their new line of boards featuring the UEFI. :/...i can see it comming.



eh, i don't know that i see them raising them TOO much... a little for sure which will be annoying but hopefully nothing too insanely ridiculous.

at least now with the easier overclocking we'll be getting more people on this forum asking why their overclock ends up with bsods


----------



## linkin

Details on AMD's Bulldozer processors:

http://blogs.amd.com/work/2010/11/09/server-highlights-from-financial-analyst-day/


----------



## fastdude

GTX580 released yesterday. See The GTX 580 thread for more details


----------



## linkin

The GTX 580's are $699 here. That is a major ripoff, considering AUD>USD right now.


----------



## fastdude

linkin said:


> The GTX 580's are $699 here. That is a major ripoff, considering AUD>USD right now.


Well here the reference-cooled 580 retails from about £380 ($610 aussie)
They don't go much higher than £450

The average cost of a bog-standard GTX580 is around £400, which is good considering HD5970 is £100 more

They're only slighter cooler and use slightly less power than the GF100 480, a fair bit better performance, it's an improvement I guess

http://www.computerforum.com/185234-nvidia-gtx580-thread-4.html

check out the SLi review


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Lets Resurect this a little:

New ATI Catalyst 11.2 has been released today info and downloads can be found here:

http://techpowerup.com/140509/AMD-Releases-Catalyst-11.2-WHQL-Software-Suite.html

Or here:

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

*CPU News*

Intel releases new top end CPU for lga1366 the core i7 990x comes with an unlocked BClk multiplier and is clocked at 3.46 GHz. This has also caused a welcome price drop in the lga1366 line as well:

http://techpowerup.com/140429/Intel-Restructures-LGA1366-Core-i7-Lineup.html

New revision (b3) of the flawed intel 6 series chipset to come out soon, will hopefully rectifying the current problem:

http://techpowerup.com/140250/Intel...ng-Cougar-Point-Chipset-from-February-14.html

Nvidia intros quad core tegra:

http://www.techspot.com/news/42429-nvidia-intros-quad-core-tegra-shares-roadmap-through-2014.html

Apple finds 91 children working for them, wth:

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/365290/apple-finds-91-children-working-at-supplier-factories

Two way radio may provide breakthrough and double wifi performance:

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/365275/two-way-radio-breakthrough-doubles-wi-fi-performance

I decided to resurect this thread as not all news is covered by only a all sources, not everyone knows the right sites to go and country specific info is often left out, although it may not be relevent a lot of the time it's interesting and also funny, I also think that it will be an easy place for reference for tech news of all sorts from around the world, i will try to keep it updated as much as I can but any help will be appreciated!


----------



## Shane

innercx said:


> Lets Resurect this a little:
> 
> New ATI Catalyst 11.2 has been released today info and downloads can be found here:
> 
> http://techpowerup.com/140509/AMD-Releases-Catalyst-11.2-WHQL-Software-Suite.html
> 
> Or here:
> 
> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx



Thanks for that,I did not know new drivers were comming out soon.

Heres more on them after looking up:



> Highlights of the AMD Catalyst™ 11.2 Windows release includes:
> 
> *New Features:*
> 
> The new Catalyst Control Center features
> 
> * Catalyst AI Texture Filtering updates
> o The Quality setting has now been improved to match the High Quality setting in all respects but one;  it enables an optimization that limits tri-linear anisotropic filtering to areas surrounding texture mipmap level transitions, while doing bilinear anisotropic filtering elsewhere.  This optimization offers a way to improve filtering performance without visibly affecting image quality
> o The Performance setting has been updated to address the sharpness of the default Quality setting causing shimmering in certain cases.  It now provides a smoother filtering option that eliminates most shimmering while preserving the improved detail provided by anisotropic filtering.
> * Tessellation Controls
> o Supported on the ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series and the AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series
> o New settings give users full control over the Tessellation levels used in applications.
> + The default selection “AMD Optimized” setting is intended to set the best level of Tessellation on a per application basis.   The “AMD Optimized” setting is designed to help users get the maximum visual benefit of Tessellation, while minimizing the performance impact associated with enabling Tessellation.    Currently no applications have been profiled.
> + The “Use Application Settings” option gives applications full control over the Tessellation level.
> + Users can also manually set the maximum tessellation level used by applications with the slider control
> * Morphological Anti-Aliasing support for the ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series
> o AMD Catalyst now includes official support for Morphological Anti-Aliasing for the ATI Radeon HD 5000 Series
> 
> Support Video Quality settings during Blu-ray 3D playback
> 
> * Supported on the AMD Radeon HD 6000 Series
> * Requires Blu-ray 3D player software, 3D supported display and 3D Stereoscopic glasses
> * Users can now enable the Video Quality settings within the Catalyst Control Center when playing Blu-ray 3D content



Also:



> *Performance Improvements:*
> 
> * *Call of Duty: Black Ops:*
> o Performance increases up to 11% on ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 Series single card configurations with anisotropic filtering and anti-aliasing enabled
> * B*atman Arkham Asylum:*
> o Performance increases up to 4% on ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 Series single configurations with anisotropic filtering and anti-aliasing disabled.
> 
> *Resolved Issues for the Windows 7 Operating System*
> This section provides information on resolved known issues in this release of the AMD Catalyst™ 11.2 software suite for Windows 7. These include:
> 
> * Corruption is no longer randomly observed running the Unigine Heaven benchmark.
> * Texture corruption is no longer observed when running the Unigine Heaven benchmark with Super AA enabled in the Catalyst Control Center.
> * HAWX no longer intermittently displays corruption when running in DirectX 9 mode.
> * Visual corruption is no longer seen when running Lost Planet in DirectX 10 mode.
> * Playing a 720p WMV format file no longer randomly causes laggy system performance.
> * Video corruption no longer intermittently affects the display when playing a SD format DVD using Windows Media Player.
> * Choppy video playback is no longer observed when playing a DVD with interlaced content using WinDVD 10.
> * 8x Anti Aliasing is now correctly listed as available with certain 3D applications.
> * The AMD Ladybug demo no longer freezes when viewed in camera mode.
> * DirectX 9.0 games no longer show intermittent corruption at the bottom of one of the cloned displays.



11% performance increase in Black ops,Not bad!


----------



## CrayonMuncher

*Copy of the headline:*

*OCZ moves to 25nm NAND flash, customers are not happy:*

http://www.techspot.com/news/42434-ocz-moves-to-25nm-nand-flash-customers-are-not-happy.html
*
Review of Asus E35M1-M with AMD Fusion ( AMD Dual-Core E-350 is the cpu on board to be exact):*

http://www.techspot.com/review/364-amd-fusion-asus-e35m1-m-pro/

*ARM shows off handset that can run Android and Ubuntu:*

http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2011/02/16/the-dual-core-phone-that-runs-android-and-ubuntu/

*Sony gets even more annoyed by recent events and a takes a microsoft approach to things:*

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/news/2011/02/sony-throws-down-crack-your-ps3-get-banned.ars

*Sony Launching OLED monitors:*

http://www.pcworld.com/article/219817/sony_to_launch_17_and_25inch_oled_monitors.html


----------



## lucasbytegenius

innercx said:


> *Copy of the headline:*
> 
> 
> *ARM shows off handset that can run Android and Ubuntu:*
> 
> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/blogs/2011/02/16/the-dual-core-phone-that-runs-android-and-ubuntu/



 AWESOME :good:
Running Ubuntu 10.04 _and_ Android? Sweet


----------



## CrayonMuncher

*Crysis 2 leak benched and reviewed to test what hardware can run it:*

http://www.techspot.com/review/367-crysis2-beta-performance/


----------



## CrayonMuncher

*Geforce 550 Ti maybe coming on March 15th:*

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=29125


----------



## Drenlin

innercx said:


> *Crysis 2 leak benched and reviewed to test what hardware can run it:*
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/367-crysis2-beta-performance/





The 5770 bench is 30fps, maxed, at 1680x1050. So at my 1280x1024, I might actually be able to max it in DX10! Win!


----------



## CrayonMuncher

Drenlin said:


> The 5770 bench is 30fps, maxed, at 1680x1050. So at my 1280x1024, I might actually be able to max it in DX10! Win!



Trouble is is that the test above was done dx10 and no aa or af.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

http://www.techpowerup.com/140847/E...504-3008-5012-MHz-Set-New-Vantage-Record.html

New 3D Mark Vantage record with a ridiculously overclocked GTX580.


----------



## Shane

*Sparkle Readies Single-Slot GeForce GTX 570 Graphics Card*



> Sparkle computer's CeBIT bit booth featured an eye-catching new graphics card, the Sparkle One GTX 570. This is the first air-cooled single-slot GeForce GTX 570 series graphics card. While it is thin, the card is extremely long. We estimate around 13-inches long, if not more. Sparkle seems to be making use of the extra length to squeeze in as much metal (heatsink) as possible. A fan pushes air backwards. The card features clock speeds of 752/1504/4000 MHz (core/shader/memory).
> 
> Like every other GTX 570, it's based on the 40 nm GF110 GPU with 480 CUDA cores enabled, and 1280 MB of GDDR5 memory across a 320-bit wide memory interface. Display outputs include one each of DVI, HDMI, and DisplayPort. Sparkle expects the card to be released by next month.








Source:http://www.computerbase.de


----------



## lucasbytegenius

iPad 2 released: http://www.apple.com/apple-events/march-2011/
It was awesome to see that Steve Jobs at least looks ok


----------



## DMGrier

http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/215464/details_emerge_on_ubuntupowered_tablet.html

I think this is a great idea as long as they stick with the netbook edition of the OS. It does not use any less resources then 32 bit Ubuntu but it would make touch screen easier to use.


----------



## fastdude

iPad 2 coming 25th March.
iPad prices drop.

http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/


----------



## lucasbytegenius

fastdude said:


> iPad 2 coming 25th March.
> iPad prices drop.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/uk/ipad/



11th March here, prices stated to stay the same.


----------



## bkribbs

lucasbytegenius said:


> 11th March here, prices stated to stay the same.



Nah, like the original prices drop.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

bkribbs said:


> Nah, like the original prices drop.



The keynote said the prices would stay the same as the iPad 1G.


----------



## bkribbs

Still not getting it. Like the 1g iPads price will drop.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

bkribbs said:


> Still not getting it. Like the 1g iPads price will drop.



Possibly. Isn't already low enough? I'm going to feel ripped off if the thing drops to like $250 and I bought my iTouch 4G several months ago for $215


----------



## bkribbs

They'll drop $100. So 399? It 100 less then whatever they were. I have never even considered one, so idk the pricing.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

bkribbs said:


> They'll drop $100. So 399? It 100 less then whatever they were. I have never even considered one, so idk the pricing.



Yeah, that's right. Currently they start at $499. Wouldn't mind buying one myself, only I have other monetary goals and already own an iDevice.


----------



## CrayonMuncher

There is other news today but this is just stupid apple nonsense, what a surprise. . . 

Apple finnaly lets other browsers on OSX and in the Mac App Store where you now have the option to install Opera Apple states:

"you must be at least 17 years old to use Opera "

Man i like osx but god i hate apple.

http://www.techspot.com/news/42668-apple-you-must-be-at-least-17-years-old-to-use-opera.html

New Unreal engine as well:

http://www.techspot.com/news/42659-epic-unveils-next-generation-unreal-engine-tech.html


----------



## DMGrier

17 to install a different web browser? Cannot say that I am surprised cause it is Apple. OSX is great but the company them self is crap, once upon a time apple showed a comcercial  to buy there product to break away from big brother but it just seems like they become more like what they are against.

OSX is great but we will see cause in Sept OSX Lion comes out and I have been reading through many of the Apple forums and it seems like a majority of Apple users do not agree with Apple's new direction of taking a PC OS and trying to turn it into more like a mobile OS that will limit the way you do things. Apple may have a "Vista" moment, not that OSX would be un reliable but more as people will just not care for the new changes.


----------



## iGeekOFComedy

DMGrier said:


> 17 to install a different web browser? Cannot say that I am surprised cause it is Apple. OSX is great but the company them self is crap, once upon a time apple showed a comcercial  to buy there product to break away from big brother but it just seems like they become more like what they are against.
> 
> OSX is great but we will see cause in Sept OSX Lion comes out and I have been reading through many of the Apple forums and it seems like a majority of Apple users do not agree with Apple's new direction of taking a PC OS and trying to turn it into more like a mobile OS that will limit the way you do things. Apple may have a "Vista" moment, not that OSX would be un reliable but more as people will just not care for the new changes.


No it isn't. I'm running the OS X Lion developer preview and it's not even a mobile OS. IT's fantastic. The iPad features make it better. So if anyone used spaces you can now flick with your fingers. It's awesome, I like using my Web browser and mail client in full screen. The full disk encryption is sweet and is a new format. So it's not like a IMG or what true crypt does, it's now a proprietary format like Fat 32 or NTFS. It's called Mac OS X Extended Journaled, Encrypted.

Also for OS X Lion there will be a migration assistant to help people move from PC to Mac either over network or Firewire.


----------



## DMGrier

iGeekOFComedy said:


> No it isn't. I'm running the OS X Lion developer preview and it's not even a mobile OS. IT's fantastic. The iPad features make it better. So if anyone used spaces you can now flick with your fingers. It's awesome, I like using my Web browser and mail client in full screen. The full disk encryption is sweet and is a new format. So it's not like a IMG or what true crypt does, it's now a proprietary format like Fat 32 or NTFS. It's called Mac OS X Extended Journaled, Encrypted.
> 
> Also for OS X Lion there will be a migration assistant to help people move from PC to Mac either over network or Firewire.



I am not a Apple user so really don't care how great Lion is, what I so know is on the Mac Forums I have skimmed through Apple users do not like the idea of a Lot of the mobile feature coming over. We will see how it does I mean lets face that apple has a very faithful cult following that no matter how bad there products become (iphone 4G) that they will continue to buy them.

Further more I don't think I said apple took its mobile OS and called it Lion but that apple is turning there OS more into  there mobile version but never said they where the same. It was Steve Jobs at a convention the year before or maybe a little more when they changed the company name from Apple Computer Inc to Apple Inc who said that he believes that laptop's will soon be a thing of the past as Tablets take over, well no better way to push this market then some of the new features in OSX  Lion with the interface and its app store.


----------



## iGeekOFComedy

DMGrier said:


> I am not a Apple user so really don't care how great Lion is, what I so know is on the Mac Forums I have skimmed through Apple users do not like the idea of a Lot of the mobile feature coming over. We will see how it does I mean lets face that apple has a very faithful cult following that no matter how bad there products become (iphone 4G) that they will continue to buy them.
> 
> Further more I don't think I said apple took its mobile OS and called it Lion but that apple is turning there OS more into  there mobile version but never said they where the same. It was Steve Jobs at a convention the year before or maybe a little more when they changed the company name from Apple Computer Inc to Apple Inc who said that he believes that laptop's will soon be a thing of the past as Tablets take over, well no better way to push this market then some of the new features in OSX  Lion with the interface and its app store.



The appstore has so many under the hood advantages. Think about this. Some one under 18 wants to buy an app, no visa card. Parents don't trust a website because it's not ebay and amazon but does trust iTunes. Well there it goes through iTunes and you can pay using iTunes giftcards as well. 

And do you have references to these users. With the developer preview people that have it said it was a pain in the butt to setup because it's a dev preview but we all love it!


----------



## Shane

*AMD starts selling Radeon-branded DDR3 memory*



> Well-known x86 chip designer AMD seems to be expanding its business, the new area of interest for the company being memory. That's right, AMD is apparently making DDR3 memory modules now, and it's branding them 'Radeon' to make sure that they get the attention of buyers.



http://www.amd.com/US/PRODUCTS/TECHNOLOGIES/RADEON-MEMORY/Pages/system-memory.aspx

http://www.tcmagazine.com/tcm/news/hardware/40081/amd-starts-selling-radeon-branded-ddr3-memory


----------



## linkin

Below average timings... Better be cheap


----------



## mihir

Cas Latency is pretty high.
I expected a better product from AMD.
But anyways it would be cool to have an AMD CPU, AMD GPU, AMD RAM and some AMD edition case


----------



## CrayonMuncher

mihir said:


> Cas Latency is pretty high.
> I expected a better product from AMD.
> But anyways it would be cool to have an AMD CPU, AMD GPU, AMD RAM and some AMD edition case



DDR3 is getting stupidly cheap now. 

I am happy that AMD is expanding though.

Some More news


Lighting Strikes Takes Amazon Cloud Offline

Anonymous Breaches US Government Servers

Confirmation Of Almost Mile High High Building

Not really tech news but still interesting.


----------



## linkin

CrayonMuncher said:


> DDR3 is getting stupidly cheap now.
> 
> I am happy that AMD is expanding though.
> 
> Some More news
> 
> 
> Lighting Strikes Takes Amazon Cloud Offline
> 
> Anonymous Breaches US Government Servers
> 
> Confirmation Of Almost Mile High High Building
> 
> Not really tech news but still interesting.



God hates the cloud!


----------



## linkin

_*HP to stop selling consumer grade goods:*_

http://h30261.www3.hp.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=71087&p=irol-newsArticle&id=1598003



> As part of the transformation, HP announced that its board of directors has authorized the exploration of strategic alternatives for the company's Personal Systems Group. HP will consider a broad range of options that may include, among others, a full or partial separation of PSG from HP through a spin-off or other transaction.
> 
> HP will discontinue operations for webOS devices, specifically the TouchPad and webOS phones. The devices have not met internal milestones and financial targets. HP will continue to explore options to optimize the value of webOS software going forward.
> 
> In addition, HP announced the terms of a recommended transaction for all of the outstanding shares of Autonomy Corporation plc for £25.50 ($42.11) per share in cash. Autonomy's software powers a full spectrum of mission-critical enterprise applications, including pan-enterprise search, customer interaction solutions, information governance, end-to-end eDiscovery, records management, archiving, business process management, web content management, web optimization, rich media management and video and audio analysis. The addition of Autonomy will accelerate HP's ability to deliver on its strategy to offer cloud-based solutions and software that best addresses the changing needs of businesses.


----------



## Shane

*Radeon HD 6900 and GeForce GTX 580 Successors to Arrive in 6 Months Time*



> Users waiting for AMD and Nvidia to release their next-generation graphics cards will have about six more months to wait until the replacements of the current Radeon HD 6900 and GeForce GTX 580 will arrive, states a report that recently hit the Web.
> 
> The information was provided by Taiwanese graphics card makers who told SweClockers they don't expect any new high-performance models to arrive in the near future from AMD or Nvidia.
> 
> Instead, it may take the two companies as much as six months to release their replacements for the current Radeon HD 6900 and GeForce GTX 580.



Source -
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Rade...ssors-to-Arrive-in-6-Months-Time-224795.shtml


----------



## jonnyp11

what about the lower end models like a 7650 or something like that.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Source -
> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Rade...ssors-to-Arrive-in-6-Months-Time-224795.shtml



Good, my GTX 570 will last longer


----------



## Shane

*Mass Shipments of Ivy Bridge Delayed to June*

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2501..._2012_looking_dark_for_notebook_industry.html

http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120215PD215.html

Was looking farward to April...Ivy is my next planned upgrade. 

All i can see comming from this is "limited supply and high demand =higher launch prices. :/


----------



## claptonman

Nevakonaza said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2501..._2012_looking_dark_for_notebook_industry.html
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120215PD215.html
> 
> Was looking farward to April...Ivy is my next planned upgrade.
> 
> All i can see comming from this is "limited supply and high demand =higher launch prices. :/



And get one of these...

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/nvidias_full_kepler_lineup_leaked_web


----------



## wonderboy1953

Nevakonaza said:


> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2501..._2012_looking_dark_for_notebook_industry.html
> 
> http://www.digitimes.com/news/a20120215PD215.html
> 
> Was looking farward to April...Ivy is my next planned upgrade.
> 
> All i can see comming from this is "limited supply and high demand =higher launch prices. :/



CORRECTION to your thread's title: DT didn't say mass shipments of Ivy Bridge to begin in June; rather the article says mass shipments to begin _after_  June.


----------



## Calibretto

I really like this thread, although it needs to be more organized. People need to put the headline on top and then a link.

Do you think we should have a CF news site where members can go to read up on tech news? I know we had one a while back that died out, but that was because Ian was too busy to run it.

Or maybe we could just have something like this thread where anyone can post news, but they must follow a certain format or something?


----------



## jonnyp11

claptonman said:


> And get one of these...
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/nvidias_full_kepler_lineup_leaked_web



Those vram stats make no sense, 640-2gb, but 650-1.5gb, then 650ti-1.75gb?


----------

